

Toronto HN Meetup - Aug 23 at The Rhino - 3pt14159

The second Toronto HN Meetup time and place have been chosen (see: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1579262). We're all going to head over to the Rhino.<p>I've created a Guestlist page for hit here: http://guestlistapp.com/manage/events/27732 and if you want to keep on top of the details over twitter feel free to follow http://twitter.com/torontoHN<p>Can't wait to see you guys there!
======
dmix
Guestlist link was broken, removed "manage" from the URL and it worked:
<http://guestlistapp.com/events/27732>

~~~
3pt14159
Aw man, I tried it in my browser, but of course it worked there. :(

Thanks for helping!

------
paulgb
In case anyone else is wondering, The Rhino is a few blocks East of Dufferin
St. on Queen St. West.

------
faramarz
Looking forward to this.

------
AutomaticPixel
Cant wait!

